# Stockage film en local



## polo66 (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je m'amuse avec mon apple tv depuis quelques jours, cependant quelque chose m'embete : je n'arrive pas a telecharger des films sur le disque. Ils restent tous dans le cloud du movie store (rubrique achat). Est ce normal ? Ne peut on pas en telecharger au moins quelques uns ( qu'on puisse regarder film et serie en cas de coupure internet quand meme !!  ). 
Autre question : dans la rubrique achat des series, les series achetées sont classées par theme. En revanche ce n'est pas le cas des films. Comment peut-on activer cette fonctionnalité ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Jcbv (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous , polo66 bonjour, j'ai le même probleme alors que sur l'iPad air 2 , les films sont stockés donc pas de soucis de lecture , à quoi sert les 32 Go


----------



## mikouz (30 Janvier 2016)

Le stockage sert uniquement pour les applications


----------

